# Manhattan bike shops



## akatsuki (Aug 12, 2005)

Hello, I was going with my wife to go look at road bikes this weekend and was wondering if anyone had suggestions for a bike shop in Manhattan that stocked a good variety of smaller sized and women's geometry bikes to compare. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

Sid's Bikes NYC has the most knowledgeable staff I've encountered when it comes to fit. There’s one woman in particular-short name, starts with a “D”- I wish I could remember, but she took her time and took good care of me in trying to sort out some fit issues. The folks at Larry and Jeff's are pretty incompetent. There are two locations, no longer affiliated with each other (apparent falling-out between Larry and Jeff). The one I have experience with is at 1690, 2nd Ave. I haven’t gone into the other one (3rd Ave), which may be a great store.


----------



## P.D.E. (Oct 15, 2006)

Plenty of options in Manhattan. Sid's is good, they have a store in Murray Hill (ask for Ashlei) and a newer store in Chelsea (ask for Darius). 

I've also had good luck with Toga. The nice thing about them is they have stores all over the city + Nyack so there are plenty of options on where to take your bike for service, etc. I would recommend Mike at their Upper West Side store.

If you want high end there's a new store in Tribeca called Cadence Cycling. Very hardcore stuff. Another high end store is Conrad's which is in Tudor City.

There are more but that's a good start.


----------



## akatsuki (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks a lot. I was down at Gotham bikes the other day getting my bike looked at, and they had a couple of Specialized Dolces/Rubies on hand. May try Sids since I think fit is essential. @mendo- if you remember the salesperson's name, let me know cause that would be great... Do you remember which of the Sid's locations she was at?


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

I think the woman I worked with at Sid's is named Dellisa, for what it's worth.


----------

